

Breaking the Barrier: the race for the 1 person $1Billion company - EScott11
http://www.hvflabs.com/posts/breaking-the-barrier-the-race-for-the-first-1-person-1b-company

======
GregBuchholz
Note to self: Time to look at registering billiondollarhomepage.com

------
Leander_B
For many reasons, I think this will never happen. I think we could go as low
as 3-4 employees for a 1B exit, but nowhere below that number.

------
byoung2
I didn't see the data or any graphs. Does anyone have a source for that data?

~~~
EScott11
It should be fixed now. Note to self: host images on imgur not dropbox.

